# My Pretty Girls



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I was going through some pics tonight and since I have not been on the site for a while, I thought I'd share. Ava is 19 months old now. Addison, the Aussie, is 14 months.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow! They are Gorgeous! Great little photo story. The last photo is elegant and the first photo is so funny. Good contrast.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

Very pretty girls for sure.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

love those shiney teeth  beautiful girls you have there, i have to say im partial to gsd, but i also love those aussie's (very smart).


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Gorgeous pair!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Beautiful girls and great photos!!!


----------



## Ava (Mar 18, 2011)

I haven't logged in here in years but want to do a little obit for my girl.... Had to let my Ava go a couple of days ago. My sweet girl and best buddy was as strong as they come, stoic to the end... Every day I returned home, the joy she showed warmed my heart, always bringing a smile.... She was slowing over the last couple of years, but still very much loving life and doing what she could. She fought through cancer showing no issues until it was too late. Pics are from this March and when I put her down Sunday. Attentive and intense (even at rest) rapidly changing to absent. The two-month decline was shocking. Very advanced lung cancer. Who knows where and when the cancer started, she just fought through it, my sweet girl would not complain about anything. Her final days were heartbreaking, she was begging me to help her and there was nothing I could do... The seizure on Saturday night told me what needed to be done. She was a shell of herself, struggling to breathe, just hollow... All that loved her and she loved was there at the end. Missing you sweet girl, we will never replace the joy you brought. So strong, so sweet, so much heart.... What a GOOD DOG.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

i am sorry for your loss of Ava. Rest In Peace Ava, peace to you and your family.


----------

